# Wings Up!



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

How do you get insects to show up at a photo shoot?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Gift bags! Same thing they do at the Oscars.


----------

